# foam test



## رمزة الزبير (17 أكتوبر 2015)

مرفق كتب عن أجهزة إختبارات السائل الرغوي..الرجاء من أصحاب الخبرة إفادتي عن هل تعتبر هذه الأجهزة دقيقة أم يفضل إجراء الإختبارات في معمل متخصص خارجي؟


----------

